# 1965 Coppertone Schwinn Varsity



## Schwinn499

Picked up this beauty the other day. I was telling myself no more electro-forged bikes but we all know how that goes. This one was way to nice to pass on for me. Looks to be original down to the tires. Sorry for the huge photos


----------



## GTs58

That is just flat out minty! Unreal, and it's as nice or nicer than my 65.


----------



## sfhschwinn

gorgeous, if you ever sell I would love it


----------



## how

I got the exact same bike for my 13th birthday, cept mine had fenders


----------



## Eric Amlie

Gorgeous!
I told myself the same thing about "no more electroforged bikes", but like you, I wouldn't be able to pass this one up either.
My first derailleur equipped bike was a '65 Varsity tourist in Sky Blue that I got new when I was 13.
I'm sorry that I let that bike get away from me, but you know how it goes when you first get your driver's license.


----------



## schwinnman67

Very nice!!


----------



## island schwinn

SWEET.can't believe it sat on cl for so long.


----------



## Metacortex

A Sprint era Varsity in Coppertone? Check. In mint and all original condition? Check. Wow!


----------



## Artifex

Electro forged bikes - they made, what, like a million of them?  I think you got one of the best right there.  I know in my neck of the woods I am doing my level best to scoop them all up!! A Varsity was the first bike that didn't fall apart under my 13 year old onslaught of wheelies and jumps (this was before BMX) and every. Single. Day. riding the wheels off since we lived in Florida.  I have loved them ever since.  That's an unsurpassed beauty you have. Congratulations!!


----------



## Metacortex

Artifex said:


> Electro forged bikes - they made, what, like a million of them?




Schwinn sold 3 million or more EF Varsities alone, add in all of the other EF bikes from Sting-Rays to Collegiates and I'd say the total would be more like 20+ million.


----------



## Schwinn499

Well since 2015 I have not touched this bike, even listed it for sale just out of sheer necessity of space. Sure enough I made space till now so I can make due to keep her and let something else go instead if need be. All she needs now is for me to wrap the bar tape, but here are some progress pics until I get the bars wrapped up and some pics of her all finished.


----------



## Eric Amlie

Spectacular condition....darn near a museum piece!


----------



## rollfaster

Beautiful job, and bike!! Love those Coppertone.


----------



## Schwinn499

rollfaster said:


> View attachment 685703 Beautiful job, and bike!! Love those Coppertone.



I hear ya, I've been hooked on it for years.


----------



## Oilit

Schwinn499 said:


> Picked up this beauty the other day. I was telling myself no more electro-forged bikes but we all know how that goes. This one was way to nice to pass on for me. Looks to be original down to the tires. Sorry for the huge photos
> 
> View attachment 229907
> View attachment 229908
> View attachment 229911
> View attachment 229912
> View attachment 229913
> 
> View attachment 229907
> 
> View attachment 229908
> 
> View attachment 229911
> 
> View attachment 229912
> 
> View attachment 229913



Don't worry about the huge photo's. This is America! Bigger is better!


----------

